# Smart Car fun



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

*wont work for me now either, Damn puter!
*


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

all the photos don't work


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.perthstreetbikes.com/forum/f20/smart-car-full-body-kits-63753/

The Smorvette









The Smaudi A3 AWD









The Smamborghini









The Smorsche









The Smorsche Targa









And last, but not least, 
The Smerrari


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

photoshopped, but funny


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Found a Smummer


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Winchester, that was the one.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I always call them "Dumb Cars" when ever I see one. :stuart:

-


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Thanks Winchester, that was the one.


just quote me in your first post then remove the quotes so it'll display properly


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> I always call them "Dumb Cars" when ever I see one. :stuart:
> 
> -


No kidding. Saw one with a bike rack the other day. The bike was wide than the car itself and probably a lot safer!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I done my truck when i first got it. didnt come out perfect because its so dam long but still looked funny.


----------



## mpvoss (Nov 29, 2005)

I always called then "fart car"!! Saw my first one in person a couple of years ago. I asked the guy if he had to use his feet like the Flintstones!!:w00t:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

yea they are gay huh, all except this one,and a few others hahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtWeSa3naKk


----------

